# Adopting Pigeons in the Southern Ontario, GTA Area



## Mercutia (Aug 24, 2009)

Adopting all breeds of Pigeons in the southern Ontario area.

Preferably a pair of mates, but will take other pigeons.

Room for two pigeons. Good caring homes for them with lots of love.

Contact me at [email protected]


----------

